# what to wear for goat open class at local fair



## Goatgirl21 (Jan 25, 2013)

I am showing my 5 month old boer doeling at the local fair in about 2 weeks and I have no idea what I am supposed to wear! Please help! What should my daughter wear who is in 4h also?? Any tips on making our goats stand out and look their best? Thanks a bunch guys!


----------



## llazykllamas (Dec 20, 2012)

Nice, clean jeans, western style/button-down/polo shirt, appropriate shoes/boots.


----------



## Kaneel (Oct 7, 2012)

In the open show where I live, I've seen people's outfits go from rags to bling. I suggest that you wear a nice button down(maybe long sleeve), nice jeans/slacks, and nice shoes(boots or something, not heels, try to stay away from tennis shoes). Anything decent looking will do! In the open call they are judging the goat, not you, either way you should look clean cut and sharp though  I'm not sure what your daughter should wear, I've seen it where 4-h clubs have a specific outfit they are supposed to wear, like a club shirt or something. You might ask your 4-h leader. If they have nothing specific, have her wear something similar to you: Long sleeve button down, jeans, & boots!

As for the goats, I would give them a bath the day before, so they don't stress out too much on show day. If they have a lot of white, try using one of those whitening shampoos. Only bathe them on show day if they got really dirty, and it won't come off with a wet washcloth. Clip them a week or two from the show so that any mistakes will grow out. Clip their hooves a few days before so any tenderness in case of over-trimming will heal. The day of the show, make sure there aren't any areas you forgot to shave or stains that you missed. The hour before the show make any final touches(brushing out any chips/hay that they lay in, fixing yourself(clothes, hair, etc)), then just hang out with your goats so that they act their best and are calmed down(this will help calm you too if you are stressed) when the show starts. Be ready as soon as your class is called, don't be late!


----------



## LonelyWillow (Jul 9, 2013)

Modest cloths that cover you well. All white attire is preferred, black shoes and belts are acceptable.


----------



## llazykllamas (Dec 20, 2012)

LonelyWillow said:


> Modest cloths that cover you well. All white attire is preferred, black shoes and belts are acceptable.


I believe she talking about showing a Boer - not a dairy doe. Boers is usually jeans etc.


----------



## Goatgirl21 (Jan 25, 2013)

llazykllamas said:


> I believe she talking about showing a Boer - not a dairy doe. Boers is usually jeans etc.


Yes I am talking about boers but I have dairy too so thats good to know, thank you


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

For dairy does, you should wear white jeans, a white button down shirt, and boots. At the fairs around here, most people seem to wear the same when showing boers, or they wear blue jeans instead. There was one girl in an open boer class I was watching who was wearing a sheer blue shirt, and the judge actually mentioned her dress was not appropriate for showing. So outfit is important!


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Here, for 4H open goat Boer shows at the county fair, exhibitors MUST wear a white shirt, either polo style, or button up, and black pants. Check with your fair rules. There may be a requirement.


----------



## lansterlou (Feb 14, 2013)

I would check the rule books. For our 4-H shows we have to wear a shirt that has the clover on it,or a button up white shirt with the clover pinned on. We also have to wear nice jeans,and boots. I guess it depends on where you are at. I would check with people who have shown there before. Good-luck!


----------



## SunnydaleBoers (Jul 28, 2012)

LonelyWillow said:


> Modest cloths that cover you well. All white attire is preferred, black shoes and belts are acceptable.


Ughh! I don't miss dairy cattle show outfits! Whoever decided that wearing an all white outfit around an animal that can splatter SH--- in a three foot radius when it hits the ground obviously wasn't doing the laundry when he got home at night!


----------

